# Star Wars Episode 9: Regisseur J.J. Abrams bekam Ärger mit Paramount



## Darkmoon76 (24. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Regisseur J.J. Abrams bekam Ärger mit Paramount* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: Regisseur J.J. Abrams bekam Ärger mit Paramount*


----------



## Pootch (25. September 2017)

Welche Story bei Teil 7? Da wurde doch nur kopiert von den alten Teilen... 
Die erste Hälfte war ja ganz gut, aber dann nur mehr im Copy&paste weiter zu verfahren...n/c


----------



## moeykaner (25. September 2017)

Wir werden jetzt jedes Jahr mit mittelmäßigen Star Wars Filmen zu geschissen, bis der Franchise tot ist. 
Ich hab jetzt schon keine Vorfreude mehr auf neue Star Wars Filme.
Jedes Spinoff hat Bezug zu existierenden Star Wars Filmen, anstatt mal was komplett neues im Star Wars Universum zu schaffen. Das Fanservice Level ist viel zu viel geworden und es kotzt mich an, dass nichts mehr Frisches, Neues im Star Wars Universum versucht wird.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. September 2017)

Mir wird über die 7 allgemein zuviel gemeckert.

Ein "Star Wars" muß familienkompatibel sein, er muß die alten Fans ebenso ansprechen wie deren Kinder. Denn die Fans von damals sind inzwischen selbst Eltern und gehen mit ihren Kindern ins Kino.

Ja, sicher, von der Machart her gab es wenig Überraschungen. Man darf aber nicht vergessen, daß es sich hier um einen halben Reboot handelt. Wer vorher noch nie einen "Star Wars" im Kino gesehen hat, soll sich hier auch angesprochen fühlen. Und immerhin wurden hier mit Kylo, Finn und Rey drei Figuren ganz anständig eingeführt. Ist ja nun auch nicht so, daß es sich hier ausschließlich um aufgewärmte Suppe handelt.

Nun warten wir mal ab, ob die 8 etwas mehr Eigenständigkeit bietet. Das ist natürlich auch meine Hoffnung, aber ich war alles in allem mit der 7 ganz zufrieden. Da hat Abrams unter dem Strich gute Arbeit abgeliefert. Ich bin jedenfalls mit einem zufriedenen Grinsen aus dem Kino gegangen.

Es wird aber eine kinderfreundliche Reihe bleiben, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Wer es lieber etwas ernsthafter mag, der kann sich ja den Kriegsfilm "Rogue One" angucken. Den ich übrigens auch sehr gut fand.

Außerdem fehlt mir bei solchen Meldungen wie diesen immer ein bißchen der Überblick darüber, wie die Arbeit aufgeteilt ist. Wieviel Mitspracherecht hatte denn Abrams bei der 7 bezüglich der Handlung? War er am Drehbuch beteiligt? Wie sieht das bei 8 und 9 aus? Sind da Drehbuchautoren und Regisseure getrennt? Ein paar mehr Hintergrundinfos wären da ganz hilfreich.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. September 2017)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. September 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Wieviel Mitspracherecht hatte denn Abrams bei der 7 bezüglich der Handlung? War er am Drehbuch beteiligt? Wie sieht das bei 8 und 9 aus? Sind da Drehbuchautoren und Regisseure getrennt?



Bei E7 hat Abrams das Drehbuch zusammen mit Lawrence Kasdan geschrieben.
Auch bei E9 soll Abrams wieder das Drehbuch übernehmen.

Das Drehbuch von E8 hat Regisseur Rian Johnson sogar komplett allein geschrieben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2017)

Mit den ambitionierten Jungregisseuren hat es allgemein nicht sonderlich gefruchtet.

http://www.filmstarts.de/nachrichten/18514702.html

Zwei Rauswürfe, eine Nachbearbeitung (Rogue One)... Jetzt lässt man wieder die etablierten Macher auf den Stuhl. Frische und Tradition scheinen sich doch stärker zu beissen als gedacht.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wut-Gamer (25. September 2017)

Warum soll ausgerechnet Abrams einen Hit liefern? Man nenne mir mal einen wirklich guten Film, den er gemacht hat (also einen, den man sich auch in 20 Jahren noch gerne anguckt).


----------



## moeykaner (25. September 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mit den ambitionierten Jungregisseuren hat es allgemein nicht sonderlich gefruchtet.
> 
> Nachgeforscht: Hat "The Book Of Henry“ den "Jurassic World"-Regisseur Colin Trevorrow wirklich den Job bei "Star Wars 9" gekostet? - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de
> 
> ...



Einige junge Regiesseure wollen eigenständige Entscheidungen treffen und sind noch voller Visionen und wollen kreativ sein. Manche von ihnen fügen sich in den Hollywoodreigen ein und werden eins mit dem System und zu den Schoßhündchen der großen Studios und andere verschwinden in der  Indiefilmschiene, weil sie auf das Hollywoodallerlei keine Lust haben.
Disney will halt nen soliden Star Wars Film ohne Risiken und großen Neuerungen, maßgescheidert für den Mainstream, da ist kein Platz für frische Junge Talente mit eigenem Willen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. September 2017)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Disney will halt nen soliden Star Wars Film ohne Risiken und großen Neuerungen, maßgescheidert für den Mainstream, da ist kein Platz für frische Junge Talente mit eigenem Willen.



Disney ist mit Sicherheit einer der konservativsten und prüdesten Vereine überhaupt. Da läßt sich ordentlich Geld machen, aber ich glaube auch, für einen ambitionierten Künstler ist das ein etwas enges Korsett. In Entenhausen gibt's ja nicht einmal Söhne, Töchter oder Eltern, nur Onkel, Tanten, Neffen und Nichten.

Bei "Star Wars" reden wir über ein Budget von dreistelligen Millionen, da wird natürlich nichts dem Zufall überlassen. Da gilt die Adenauer-Devise: Keine Experimente.


----------



## TheSinner (25. September 2017)

Selbstverständlich wird hier nicht viel dem Zufall überlassen, wir reden von einem der größten Franchises der Filmgeschichte. Das ist aber weder neu noch ungewöhnlich, auch nicht für Star Wars.

Bei all den Unkenrufen auf Episode 7... wo bleibt denn die Empörung über Episode 6, diesen Episode 4 Rip-Off? Bauen die einfach nen neuen Todesstern? Pff. Und wusstet ihr dass es sogar einen dritten Todesstern gab und wie es dazu kam? Ganz einfach - wegen Disneyland. Dort gab es einen Star Wars ride und um zu erklären wieso dort ein Todesstern drin vor kam, hat man einfach kurzerhand gesagt ein dritter wurde konstruiert. Ja, das war zwischendurch, für viele viele Jahre, im Kanon aufgenommen und etabliert und ist erst "kürzlich" zum Expanded Universe Material erklärt worden und damit Teil von Star Wars Legends, aka nicht mehr Kanon.

Von daher, wir reden hier über ein Franchise das IMMER schon auf den Mainstream ausgerichtet war, es geht überhaupt kaum "mehr Mainstream" im Bereich Science-Fiction. Mann, die Cantina-Musikrichtung heißt offiziell nicht Jazz.. sondern Jizz. Ja. Jizz. Geil auch im Nachhinein wenn man weiß wofür das Wort sonst noch im Englischen steht. Von so Dingen wie Weltraumdrachen, anderen Musikrichtungen wie "Heavy Isotope" (japp, das SW Äquivalent zu Heavy Metal... ich wünschte ich dächte mir das aus) oder dem Hin-und-Her darüber wie Lichtschwerter entstehen/wer sie verwenden kann gar nicht zu reden (Han Solo ist schließlich machtbegabt...)

Wie gesagt - das ist hier nix neues, Episode 7 war ein klasse Star Wars Film den nur leider einige Leute über eine romantisch verklärte rosarote Nostalgiebrille sahen gepaart mit "Aber ich bin auch ein Kritiker!"-Getue.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. September 2017)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - das ist hier nix neues, Episode 7 war ein klasse Star Wars Film den nur leider einige Leute über eine romantisch verklärte rosarote Nostalgiebrille sahen gepaart mit "Aber ich bin auch ein Kritiker!"-Getue.



Ich würde es zwar etwas gemäßigter ausdrücken, aber ja, manche Kritik kam schon etwas gestelzt und selbstverliebt daher. Ich dachte mir auch so manchesmal, Leute, kommt mal wieder runter, es ist ein "Star Wars", kein James Joyce und auch kein Shakespeare -- was habt ihr erwartet?


----------



## Artes (25. September 2017)

Na hoffen wir mal das das nicht passiert. Soll JJ schön bei Star Wars bleiben das ist schon ausreichend Versaut durch Episode 7


----------



## Gast201803192 (25. September 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Warum soll ausgerechnet Abrams einen Hit liefern? Man nenne mir mal einen wirklich guten Film, den er gemacht hat (also einen, den man sich auch in 20 Jahren noch gerne anguckt).



Armageddon... ist übrigens schon 20 Jahre alt  Abrahms hat schon einige gute Werke abgeliefert! Allein Mission Impossible Phantom Protokol oder Star Trek (Und ich will hier keine Diskusion starten für mich ist der Reboot genial und alle Trekker bitte in ihren Fan Foren bleiben  ).Oder nehmen wir Super8. Die überhypte Serie Lost. Joy Ride nicht vergessen... Morning Glory und in sachen Henry any1?


----------



## Bertie17 (26. September 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das Drehbuch von E8 hat Regisseur Rian Johnson sogar komplett allein geschrieben.



Das stimmt, allerdings ist davon auszugehen, dass er Handlung und Co nicht "auf eigene Faust" kreierte, sondern Vorgaben des Writer's Room folgte.


----------



## KylRoy (26. September 2017)

Der Familienfreundlichkeit haben wir es zu verdanken, dass es in Episode 6 Ewoks statt Wookies gibt.

Na da sage ich noch mal vielen Dank - auf sowas kann ich ja wohl verzichten.

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. September 2017)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Armageddon... ist übrigens schon 20 Jahre alt  Abrahms hat schon einige gute Werke abgeliefert! Allein Mission Impossible Phantom Protokol oder Star Trek (Und ich will hier keine Diskusion starten für mich ist der Reboot genial und alle Trekker bitte in ihren Fan Foren bleiben  ).Oder nehmen wir Super8. Die überhypte Serie Lost. Joy Ride nicht vergessen... Morning Glory und in sachen Henry any1?



Und wo ist nun der Hit? Armageddon ist doch Action-Stangenware. Da seh ich mir lieber eine Tierdoku auf Phoenix an, wenn der im Fernsehn kommt. Super8 kenne ich noch nicht, daher kein Urteil.


----------

